# Curry off to the vet.... :(



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thought I'd share with everyone 'cause I'm stressing out here...probably over nothing I hope! Curry's off to the vet today, just called to book an "emergency appointment" (with an emergency price of course, not that it really matters!)- what was odd though was that the vet asked me if I wanted to come in after I told him about the symptoms (see below), when he also said that he had to see him 
I noticed that around a day ago that Curry's droppings have turned an yellow-brown colour and are more runny than usual, each part is seperate of course but the colour is kinda scary- normally his droppings are the typical greenish colour of a seed eater, and occasional veggie eater (his choice, not mine).
Apart from that he's behaving as usual, eating, drinking, flying around crawling all over the floor/cage- being a normal cockatial I guess! No sitting on the perch puffing up....but this morning got quite scared 'cause I noticed his vent was dirty from a runny dropping, so I thought to myself that's it, off to the vet.
Thanks for your support....3 hours 'till the appointment...chewing my nails off here....


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't be too worried, if there is something wrong, you're getting in nice and quickly before it develops into anything serious. Good luck to you and Curry


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, back from the vet, Curry has a bacterial imbalance in his digestive system so I have a powder to mix in with his water as well as 20cl of liquid medicine to give him per day for about a month. The vet suggested mixing the liquid in with natural yoghurt, which I'm finding difficult- I've tried mixing it in with seed, but to no avail...any ideas? Good news is that the vet said it was good that I picked it up that early, so he won't need antibiotics.

Apart from that he's crying constantly, and circling around the room, but I think he's just feeling sorry for himself cause he was in his cage all day yesterday so I can take a poop sample to the vet + his travel cage....so now he won't sit still lol


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

very glad to hear he is ok


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

For today's medecin I just ended up squirting it into his mouth, he really didn't eat much today, hope his appetite picks up tomorrow... anyone have any ideas about feeding yoghurt mixed in with meds to a bird?

As I mentionned before too he's crying constantly- not at all like him, he won't stay with me either (though I think that he's sulking because I'm the one that took him off to the vet in his travel cage), but flies around the room once or twice before sitting back on his cage, cries, then flies around, back to the cage....he did this ALL day today.... is this normal "I'm feeling sorry for myself" bird behaviour?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Curry, what kind of medicine is he on? I would keep a close eye on him and keep up the medicine in the beak. Sounds like he feels sorry for himself having to get medicine.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, the powder that I picked up from the Pet store is called "Vitarégul" from Francodex Labs (keep in mind I'm in France here) and the liquid stuff is called "Kefibiotique" (that's how it's written on the bill). It smells like viniger, and is a pale brown colour. I think I will have to squirt it in his mouth, it's 20cl a day, but one question, should I squirt it all at once or try to get him to "drink" it from the syringe? Don't want to drown him in the process....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would give it to him slowly. Here is a video of a tiel getting its medicine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-uz46Req14


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the vid Spike! Will keep you posted on his progress....


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope that Curry gets well soon. I would also give him the meds by mouth/beak so that you are sure that he gets all of it. Maybe he would eat the yoghurt if you mixed some of his favorite food in it.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Update:
Well, got home today and gave Curry his medecine, he sneezed and "coughed" a couple of times afterwards but I think I got at least some in, which is a start at least. Saw him drink a little water too (mixed with the powder).
However, he is rather quiet, sitting on his perch or on top of his cage, not puffed up though, he's still preening himself and moving around. Saw him drink some of the water + powder too, and I think he's eaten some seed, but not alot. I gave him some millet after his medecin as a reward/bribe/peace offering and he got stuck into that so at least he's got something in his belly!
He still cries (my boyfriend was home today and he did it all day) though this evening he's only chirped a few times, I think he's ignoring me cause he won't stay with me but for the moment that's the least of my concerns!!


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, latest update, Curry will be staying at the vet hotel for the next 48 hours for observation, yesterday he didn't eat at all and sat on his perch all day, very very very quiet- so took him back to the vet this evening and he said that the bacterial imbalance has turned into a urinary infection  and that he will need antibiotics for the next two days. We decided that it would be best for the feathered one to stay at the vet since he will need a full dose of anitbiotics, especially in the next 48 hours, so the vet wants to make sure he gets a proper dose.
So while I'm glad he's getting good care from a professionel, it's very quiet at the house, which is really strange...I miss my baby


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope he feels better soon! I missed Daisy when she was gone and she was only gone one day...


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope that Curry gets well soon. I agree that a house is way too quiet without a bird.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Latest update: Friday I got the green light to go and pick up my baby from the vet, so happy! He has a dose of antibiotics twice a day, which is pure joy  but he's alot better, eating his food like there's no tomorrow, singing, flying around the place- in other words Curry is back in da house!


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad he's improving, that must be great.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

That's so great to hear that he's doing a lot better.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad to hear that Curry is doing better. I bet you're happy to have him home.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Update: just when everything was better-

Well, this weekend was great, Curry was back to normal except for having a huge appetite- he never really stopped eating lol, then this afternoon (Tuesday) got home to find him gasping for air, beak open and everything, as if he had something stuck in his throat, so quick dash to the vet, who put him in an oxygen tank, and 2 hours later came to the conclusion that he's having an allergic reaction to the antibiotics that I had been giving him, so his throat is swollen and liquid is in his lungs. So another bout of observation is on the cards, and the vet is keeping him overnight in the O2 tank...I'm not having much luck here! Has anyone else had any similiar experiences???? This is driving me crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh man! I am so sorry... that is just awful!


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh My!! I am so sorry for you guys! I sure do hope Curry comes out of all of this in good health..hopefully you can stay postive as well. Good Luck. Sorry I have no other advise to offer


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh no, you and Curry are having such terrible luck ): It sounds like he's in great hands though so I'm sure everything will turn out great and Curry will be back to his normal self in no time.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Update:
Well, after spending 24hrs in the O2 tank at the vet's, Curry's going to spend one more night in the tank, on one hand the swelling has gone down but on the other his breathing is still noisy from the liquid in his lungs- the vet told me today on the phone that it's looking good though, and now instead of dosing him orally I'm going to have to mix his meds in with water, so hoping that it'll work out this time !! He's been gone two night and I miss him so much!!


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

awww shame i hope he comes home soon and has a ful and quick recovery


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! Poor little Currie! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What antibiotics is he being given? from your description it sounds more like he got slightly aspirated.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

srtiels said:


> What antibiotics is he being given? from your description it sounds more like he got slightly aspirated.


Aspirated? What do you mean?
He was/is being 0.05ml of BAYTRIL 2.5% twice a day- do you know it? 

Just more info:
Well, Curry has stopped the open mouth breathing that he was doing previously but he's still having the clicking sound whenever he breathes, so when I went to pick him up this afternoon the vet realised (in fact it wasn't the vet who was treating him, it's his day off but his colleague who deals with reptiles) that he was still making the clicking sound  so now he's back in the 02 tank for another 24 hours.
I had a quick look on the 'net and found a few similiar cases, often with Baytril, but I don't know if there's going to be any long term side effects OR even how we're going to go about treating his bacterial infection if he can't tolerate the Baytril. 
It's so sad sitting in my lounge room and looking at his empty cage


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

keep googling... not all vets know everything and make possible mistakes, or mis judge. If you get 4 diff opinions, you may get 4 diff diagnoses. Bide your time with researching everything you can about his symtoms, and maybe together you and these vets can sort the poor lil guy out, once and for all  

Good Luck, I know what its like to have a pet at the vet...not a good feeling, but think postively and keep on googlin, it helps! Hope he gets all better real soon <3


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

jc119007 said:


> Aspirated? What do you mean?
> He was/is being 0.05ml of BAYTRIL 2.5% twice a day- do you know it? (


I think that srtiels is referring to some of the Baytril going down Curry's windpipe instead of into his crop.

I am so sorry that Curry is still sick. I hope that he gets well soon.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Spike said:


> keep googling... not all vets know everything and make possible mistakes, or mis judge. If you get 4 diff opinions, you may get 4 diff diagnoses. Bide your time with researching everything you can about his symtoms, and maybe together you and these vets can sort the poor lil guy out, once and for all


It's strange to think that googling symptoms is better than the medical diagnosis of an avian vet. Vets study 5 years in university and then an extra two years to specialise in avian and exotic medicine. I would trust the opinion of someone who has spent 7 years of intense study over the opinions of random people on the internet. That's not to say that vets know everything or get everything right of course but information found on the internet doesn't even compare to the knowledge of a specialist vet.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

seaofdreams said:


> It's strange to think that googling symptoms is better than the medical diagnosis of an avian vet. Vets study 5 years in university and then an extra two years to specialise in avian and exotic medicine. I would trust the opinion of someone who has spent 7 years of intense study over the opinions of random people on the internet. That's not to say that vets know everything or get everything right of course but information found on the internet doesn't even compare to the knowledge of a specialist vet.


I agree, it's interesting to check what's on the internet but I don't really take it that seriously or as actual fact, I'm happy with my vet because he takes the time to explain to me what's going on (extra brownie points 'cause it's not in my mother tongue either!) and he really does seem concerned with what's going on.
So the latest update is that Curry's going to stay at the vet for another 24 hours, since he's still making an odd noise when he's out of the O2 tank, but the good thing (?) is is that tomorrow morning (Saturday) if he's still "noisy" then he's going to check out what's going on down his throat, the vet said he couldn't do it before because the swelling hadn't gone down enough for him to check it out (hence the open mouth breathing) and he wanted to see if it would go away by itself before some sort of intervention, which does make sense. So I won't see him until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Aspirated? What do you mean?
He was/is being 0.05ml of BAYTRIL 2.5% twice a day- do you know it? 

---------------------------------------------

Baytril is a broad spectrum antibiotic. 

Aspiration can sometimes happen when oral meds are given, and the meds don't do down the throat and some gets into the lungs. 

The other problem with giving antibiotics is they can contribute to a seconday yeast infection...thus it is always best that when a bird is on antibiotics an antifungal med. should also be given. 

Yeast can build up in the throat, crop, and/or digestive tract. if in the throat the back of the throat would look like some white cheezy matter is stuck there and this could obstruct breathing.

If any of the above the vets would have to do very aggressive treatment to correct the problems.

((HUGS)) and I hope Curry improves.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up for me srtiels 

I have one question then, and may come in handy for future reference, how can we know that the meds that are given orally are going down the throat instead of into the lungs? My vet showed me how to hold Curry so that I could drop the meds down his throat, which I copied to a T (I even had a go while he was there!!), so how can I tell which way the liquid is going??  
Like I said before, the vet told me that he was having a reaction to the meds....
I obviously don't want this to happen again, so any tips would be helpful.


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

seaofdreams said:


> It's strange to think that googling symptoms is better than the medical diagnosis of an avian vet. Vets study 5 years in university and then an extra two years to specialise in avian and exotic medicine. I would trust the opinion of someone who has spent 7 years of intense study over the opinions of random people on the internet. That's not to say that vets know everything or get everything right of course but information found on the internet doesn't even compare to the knowledge of a specialist vet.


Of course, I am not saying otherwise!!! All I meant was to keep googling yourself, to get as much info as YOU can as well! and work WITH the vets... I was not trying to discredtid anyone, or their proffession, or promote googling as the only source of help. But its a great place for info...when its needed. and its also a great way to be able to 'point' something out that maybe wasnt noticed by any vet. 

I dont know alot about birds yet, but whenever I am at the vet with my cat or dogs, and luckily havent had to use one for my reptiles yet. I am straight along side the vet, discussing and tossing ideas back and forth. Usually before I even get there I am able to explain what happened, what I think it is, what actions I want to take.... and have never been treated as anything but a help. 

The interent CAN be a great tool if used properly and along side with the help of your vet...and again NOT taking only one persons info, as fact. Read PLENTY of info from all different aspects and its amazing how fast you can learn. Like I love all the diff opinions I am able to get from this one site alone... you guys are ful of useful information..Thanks 

and I sure hope your little guy gets all cleared up and is back to hiself ASAP!!!! <3


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Spike said:


> Of course, I am not saying otherwise!!! All I meant was to keep googling yourself, to get as much info as YOU can as well! and work WITH the vets... I was not trying to discredtid anyone, or their proffession, or promote googling as the only source of help. But its a great place for info...when its needed. and its also a great way to be able to 'point' something out that maybe wasnt noticed by any vet.
> 
> I dont know alot about birds yet, but whenever I am at the vet with my cat or dogs, and luckily havent had to use one for my reptiles yet. I am straight along side the vet, discussing and tossing ideas back and forth. Usually before I even get there I am able to explain what happened, what I think it is, what actions I want to take.... and have never been treated as anything but a help.
> 
> ...


Well, I think we can all agree to disagree that the internet can be a source of complimentary information that always needs to be backed up by more reliable sources  No harm or offense was intented when I started this post, and of course one of the reasons why I did is to have everyone's opinion and experience since this is the first time I've had this kind of health issue with my bird, and likewise I appreciate everyone's ideas and support.... I will keep you posted on Curry's progress (more news tomorrow I hope!) and if this were to happen to someone else's bird (not that I wish it!) I hope that that person finds this thread as informative as I have


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Update:
Well, called the vet this morning to find out how Curry was doing. He told me that yesterday afternoon he took Curry out of the O2 tank to fly around abit because apparently he was getting really ticked off with being in the cage  (no suprise since at home he spends most of his time out of it rather than in!) but straight away he had an attack- sneezing, wheezing, chocking and open mouth breathing  which meant that whatever's going on hasn't gone away. Because he was in distress, the vet didn't want to have a look down his throat, so he's going to do that today, he's going to knock him out to do it, and get back to me this afternoon about what he's found out. IF all goes well I might be able to take him home tomorrow, so fingers crossed, and spare a thought for my baby


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

deffinetly sending you and Curry some positive healthy thoughts!


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry... this is all so horrible sounding. I hope Curry is better and home soon!


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Update:
Well, the vet had a look down Curry's throat and saw that the meds and cause a huge inflammation and irritation of the throat, so in other words if he needs any more antibiotics it'll be either by injection or some other source  Good news is that he's needing less O2 in the tank, and the vet thinks I can take him home Monday....


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Poor Curry. I hope that he gets well soon and gets to come home.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

That's positive to hear Jc, hopefully he'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Well, just got some bad news, Curry passed away on Sunday, the vet came in on Sunday morning and he was on the bottom of his cage. Don't really have the words right now to say how I'm feeling but I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and advice over the past week or so. The last time I saw him was on Tuesday, and already it seems so far away.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. Words can't even decribe how sad I feel for you after hearing what you've both been through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything possible for Curry and gave him a great life.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

The vet is going to do an autopsy this evening to find out what happened.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry... you have been through so much...


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

My thoughts are with you. Rest in peace little Curry.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((HUGS)))...and I'm sorry for your loss. Curry was lucky to have you and in his short life sounds like he was a cherished bird, and you did everything possible to help him. Hopefully the vet will have some answers for you.


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww..Such a loss..My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Gonzothegreat (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Got the autopsy results:

In the end Curry suffered from pneumonia (or something like that..) in his lungs, which eventually stopped him from breathing  The vet said that he had never seen anything like it, in terms of allergic reaction to medication, and that it had been caused by the antibiotics, from what I understood he thinks that Curry breathed in the antibiotics which meant that it went into his lungs...does that make sense?
It's very sad to think that my baby suffered so much in the end


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

from what I understood he thinks that Curry breathed in the antibiotics which meant that it went into his lungs...does that make sense?
--------------------------------

In other words, he was aspirated, not an allergic reaction to the medication.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss JC. RIP Curry! That was a lot for him to take in such short time, well at least he's no longer suffering. 

I'm a little curious as to how he ended up with pneumonia. Does it have anything to do with the whole aspiration problem...since I thought pneumonia is caused by some sort of virus or bacteria? Your story really makes me concerned if I ever have to give my birds meds


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Saw the vet today for a checkup on my new cockatiel, and made most of the opportunity to talk about the autopsy that the vet did on Curry. 

He told me that BOTH lungs were red and irritated, and there was liquid in them. Before the autopsy he had asked me if I had cooked that day because he thought that the open mouth breathing could have come from teflon poisoning, but since we ruled out 'cause I wasn't home during the day (he was open mouth breathing when I got home from work). I asked him to do the autopsy because if there was a gas or somethign that caused the open mouth breathing I wanted to know about it before I got another bird. So he did the autopsy and he's put the windpipe & lung irritation and swelling down to the antibiotics. It's not pneumonia exactly, can't remember exactly but it had "pneu" something in it (remember this isn't in my mother tongue!!) but he said it was partly due to him inhaling the antibiotics and partly due to him being super sensitive to the medicaiton. The vet assured me that there was no way of prediciting that Curry would partly inhale the antibiotics, just pure bad luck.

However, if you are worried about giving your birds meds orally, you can always check if you can put the meds in their water, to be on the safe side. That's what the vet was going to get me to do if Curry were to return home after his stay in the O2 tank.


----------

